# 66 lemans worth?



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking at a 66 lemans v6, auto with 25k original miles. 

Any ideas what the car should be worth nowadays?

Thanks, Alex.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

v6??


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

no, I6, my bad..


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

It's worth what someone is willing to pay. Saw a 66 tempest on ebay that was real clean and orginal go for $16k


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It all depends on condition. I've seen 25k original mile cars that looked like new, and I've seen 25k original mile cars in the junkyard.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^^^^ In otherwords, pix would be a great help to give a ballpark value.........
The I6 will hold it back.......


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

the car is in a really nice shape, interior is PERFECT and the outside is a solid 9. mechanically perfect too. i just don't want to overpay and get stuck with a car i can't move if anything in my life changes. 

a rough value would be useful.. 2-3k? 5-6k? 10k? what is a reasonable price for a solid, original, numbers matching 1966 lemans i6?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MorpheusRS said:


> the car is in a really nice shape, interior is PERFECT and the outside is a solid 9. mechanically perfect too. i just don't want to overpay and get stuck with a car i can't move if anything in my life changes.
> 
> a rough value would be useful.. 2-3k? 5-6k? 10k? what is a reasonable price for a solid, original, numbers matching 1966 lemans i6?


10+ if its as nice as you say.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics, we need pics!
Is it the OHV aluminum six HP?
Thats a really cool motor, and should have some finned aluminum covers on it. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/658053/1966-pontiac-tempest
It says it outruns the 326, don't know if they made a low performance 6. Good luck.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the input guys, i am in the process of selling my roadster, and seriously considering this lively example of the sixties.. i'l take some pics this week hopefully, and post them for your evaluation/enjoyment..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd like to see the roadster too!


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

ditto


----------

